# New band maker with questios,help me start out right.



## RoundBall (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm ordering some material to make some bands up. I'm looking at TBG, and simple shots premium latex. 
Trying to cover the bases.
I'm trying 1/4" and 3/8" steal bearing ammo
Simple shot recommends .5mm for 1/4" and .6mm for 3/8". In there premium latex I got that.
But what about the TBG? Would I be better off to buy that instead?
What would the cut width be for 1/4" and 3/8" ammo?
I have wrote down, found through some searching... 9/16 x 7/16 for 1/4" ammo
And 3/4 x 1/2 for 3/8" ammo

Also, can I use any of these above in a thinner straight cut to try as BB(.177) bands correct?
What size should they be?

I just put in a cart a 45mm roll cutter and a cutting matt.

A gentleman on here is being kind enough to send me some things to try out for BB's!
Tubing I belive, making me up a little kit. Thank you sir!
I would like to also try banding to and compare with. Hence my questions above.

In a video he sent me the guy(can cutter) used tube to make his band set tie in at the pouch. Is this the standard or is tying in more widely used?
Thanks Bradley


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Roundball! That's a great alias for a slingshot shooter!

Point 1: All the guidelines are guidelines. There's a lot of science around latex, but for most of us there is more art than science to the process. The bands that I think are perfect may not work for you.

Point 2: It's hard to respond to band/tube questions without knowing the draw length involved. I get the same performance from latex flatbands cut 1/4 inch straight and 12 inches long, or 1/2 inch straight and cut six inches long - if both are stretched 5 times their relaxed length when shot.

So, what's your draw length?

As to the difference between TBG and the newer, thin latex, you can start with the same cutting dimensions. Per Point 1, you may adjust both the thin latex and the TBG to get the performance you are happy with. Usually, that means shortening the band cut for more zip, or lengthening the cut to tame it down to avoid overpowering the ammo.

BBs (.177) and 1/4-inch require very little power for good performance. IMHO you can start with 1/4-inch straight cuts with any of these thicknesses whether you are shooting a short draw or long draw.

As to using short sections of tube for cuffs to secure latex to the pouch, it is a method that some people use. Those people are probably in the minority, just because there are so many ways to make that attachment, including more traditional methods like wrap and tuck and twine/constrictor knots, plus new materials out of China that have gotten a lot of attention.

Looks like you are off to a great start. There is more variation in material available now than ever before, but you will find your way. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

KawKan makes a very good point - what works for one individual might not work for another.

I am primarily a light set-up/small ammo shooter and by trial and error was able to find what worked for me. I mostly shoot flatbands in the 0.4 - 0.6 mm thicknesses, but I also like 1632 and 1636 tubes. One of the great things about this hobby is the low cost and ability to experiment almost endlessly and find different band thicknesses, types, and cuts that work for you and your desired ammo and purpose.

Right now one of my favorite "general purpose" bandsets is Precise 0.55 tapered 13mm to 10mm and drawn 480%. I shoot everything from .177 bbs to the heavy 6mm airsoft bbs to clay shot to 6mm steel with this particular band setup and for me, it's great - maybe a touch hot for .177 but it will zip a bb straight through thin aluminum beverage cans at 50 ft, which I find very fun and enjoyable.


----------

